# Armour dosing and TSH



## justpete (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I was diagnosed with Graves last Oct.

Had RAI and was put on replacement hormone last Dec.

I've been having a heck of a time with all this but since I've been on Armour I've had to fight with my endo to keep the dosage up.

The results below are from being on 90mg for 8 weeks.

@90mg Armour

FT4 1.2 (.8-2.2)
FT3 3.9 (2.8-5.2)
TSH <0.015 (.3-5)

I keep saying my T3&FT4 are in range but he keeps insisting on the TSH being too low.

I'm on 90mg (1.5 grain) reduced it to 75mg and my brain fog is out of hand, super tired, puffy dry eyes, stomach problems.

My question is am I crazy looking at my T's only?

I'll be doing labs next week for the 75mg.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Nope, you aren't crazy at all.

You really need to focus on free t3, since your free t4 will drop whenever you are on dessicated meds and/or add t3 to a t4 med. midpoint of your range is 4. You are just below that...you really want to shoot for about 75% of your range, so you could stand an increase for sure.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Actually you are a wee bit undermedicated. 4.0 is the mid-range of your lab for FT3. Most of us feel so much better when the FREE T3 is about 1/4 higher (75%of the range.)

Read the stuff above. And welcome!

If your doc does not see the light of day on this issue; I urge you to find one who does.


----------



## justpete (Sep 20, 2014)

Thank you for the quick replies.

I have also found many other articles supporting the upper range T3 and mid range T4.

I have been having such a hard time with everything. I haven't felt right since my diagnosis almost a year ago.

I did manage to up my dose to 120mg (2 grains) for 4 weeks.

FT4 1.3 (.8-2.2)
FT3 4.9 (2.8-5.2)
TSH <0.015 (.3-5)

Even at the 120mg dose I didn't feel well. However I was only on it 4 weeks.

With my TSH being so suppressed and my doc saying it shouldn't be I've started second guessing everything.

I've even looked at Thy Ca patients and their TSH is .1. Mine is non existent.


----------

